# The Spawn



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

There has been quite a bit of talk on my NC site about the upcoming spawn.
A couple of the younger fellas are of the opinion that since the bass are now being caught shallow, that they are nearing spawning time.
Not necessarily true..
It's been a brutal winter, and even though water temps had warmed to around 54 degrees here last week, the cold snap we had certainly dropped the water back down a few degrees.
So why are the fish shallow, and when will they hit the beds?
First, as water warms, the fish go to that warmer water, right?
And where is that this time of year? The shallows. Every bass I have caught recently was in five feet or less of water.
Bass normally begin fanning beds when water temps reach 60-62 degrees.
Plus, all bass do not spawn at the same time. In big lakes, bass at the southern end may spawn two weeks earlier than those in the northern end of the lake.
Usually, there will be two waves of spawners, one coming on as the others are guarding fry!
Another factor is the full moon. Bass here normally hit the beds the full moon in late April, and there will be bedding fish til mid to late May.
An old saying here that I have found to be true.
When the dogwoods bloom, the bass are on the beds.
Never seen that to fail..lol


----------

